# adjustable assembly/work station



## dclark1943 (May 30, 2012)

I am trying to find or design an adjustable work table. something that will lift or lower the project to a comfortable working height. does anyone out there have a plan or design, or have one of these?


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I've seen a workbench with a ratcheting leg system somewhere. It was shop made, and looked pretty good. Just can't find it now. Have ya tried Google?
Bill


----------



## dclark1943 (May 30, 2012)

Bill, I googled it some time ago, but not in the last couple years. But good idea, I'll snoop around some more.
Tnx


----------



## mwaldtha (Feb 28, 2010)

Check out the Jack Bench.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

lift tables are commercially available and can be had relatively cheep on e-bay,CL or at auctions….

we use these where I work and they are very handy…. You can put whatever kind of top on it you like.

This pic came from an e-bay add and was listed for $250


----------



## Daiku (Jun 10, 2010)

Dave

I've been looking at this one:

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/56719


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

I saw a great idea in one of my books

It was a caster base with a torsion box

top. Then they had different lengths of

3×3's to give the various heights.

If that is of interest I can look it out?

PM me if you want a scanned picture.

Jamie


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

lift tables are commercially available and can be had relatively cheep on e-bay,CL or at auctions….

we use these where I work and they are very handy…. You can put whatever kind of top on it you like.

This pic came from an e-bay add and was listed for $250

here it is at Harbor Freight for $239


----------



## dclark1943 (May 30, 2012)

Well a big thanks to all who chipped in-some great ideas, the one built by lenny and sent by Daiku above is kinda cool. and the heavy duty jack bench sent by Marc is a keeper. But I guess of all the responses I've gotten, I lean toward the hydraulic lift table shown above and sent by ssnvet. I can modify the top and remove the handle and I will have pretty close to what I want. I have looked at them before, but I don't remember them being that inexpensive. I have a maple bench designed by Frank Klauz that was featured in the book of benches by Scott Landis. And that bench is big and heavy. I just need something I can move from station to station so I'm not running back and forth in the shop. Again, thanks to everyone for chipping in , it's appreciated.


----------



## Gpops (Dec 20, 2008)

http://americanwoodworker.com/blogs/projects/archive/2011/05/25/ws-adjustable-workbench.aspx

I have used these legs and they work like a dream. Don


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

This is the one that I made, using the type table the bubblehead posted. I added a 28" x 42" torsion box on top and it adjust from about 24" to 36" I cut the handle off to accommodate the larger top.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

*the bubblehead posted*

Hey… I resemble that remark :^)


----------



## dclark1943 (May 30, 2012)

The idea's keep coming! Love the one posted by Gpops http://americanwoodworker.com/blogs/projects/archive/2011/05/25/ws-adjustable-workbench.aspx . and the one put up by tenontim is spot on ! Thanks again gang!


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

You can purchase those orange hydraulic lift tables at Harbor Freight for under $200. I bought the one shown in the photos there when it was on sale for $199 and added in my 20% coupon and got it for $160.
I made a base for it from 2 layeres of OSB board and have used it constantly.
http://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result?q=hydraulic+lift+table


----------



## CliffSCCA (Jun 8, 2012)

How about this one?

http://www.shopnotes.com/issues/060/extras/adjustable-height-assembly-table/


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I have been looking around for an old gurney. or hospital bed. I Ithink it would be great for an adjustable height workbench.


----------

